# Cwc Manual Wind Affected By Temperature?



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

I've noticed that when I take my watch off it gains time a lot more quickly than when I wear it. I'm guessing that the makers calibrate the watch to a temperature similar to that of that of the human body.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Adam, welcome to the forum.









I think the issue is more to do with the position of the watch than temperature, though temperature will affect it but not as mush as it will a quartz movement.

If you leave the watch unworn will the dial facing upwards and it gains time, try leaving it with the dial facing down and see if you get a different result.

I suspect that most non- chronometer spec watches will be timed to give best accuracy in the "crown down" position but a watchmaker will be better versed in such matters than I am.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I doubt temperature makes any noticeable difference at all until you subject the watch to extremes of temperature. Didn't someone here try freezing a watch in the ice box and then boiling it ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Body temperature would have no effect, it sounds like a positional deviation.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> I doubt temperature makes any noticeable difference at all until you subject the watch to extremes of temperature. Didn't someone here try freezing a watch in the ice box and then boiling it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here`s the link









http://www.chronoguy.com/horology/seiko/


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

All my mechanical watches run faster face up than on my wrist. Isn't this to do with the fact that when face up the balance wheel is only resting on the lower jewel as it is in a horizontal position, whereas in normal wear the staff of the balance wheel is resting on both jewels thereby increasing the surface area of metal in contact with the jewel by a miniscule amount and correspondingly increasing the friction by a tiny percentage? This will in turn slow the watch by a discernible amount.

Martin


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

potz said:


> (Bet you can't do *that* with a Renis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If not with a Renis, try with a Polex.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wait for the new Darkex.









Roy will soon do a copy.


----------



## Adam Thirnis (Apr 16, 2005)

Last night I placed my watch face down on my bedside table. In the morning it had gained about 8 secs. I'll try it crown upwards tonight.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's the spirit Adam, I love to do that with a new (to me) mechanical, work out it's losses and gains to see how to get it running more accuratly.

My rlt 11 for eg losses 5 seconds over 16 hours of wearing but then gains 5 seconds when left face down for 8 hours overnight so a net 0 loss.

My Rlt 4 on the other hand loses 2 seconds every day no matter what position I leave it in overnight, yet if I actually wear it in bed, not someting I do often, it will be almost bang on.

It's finding these little quirks that I love about mechanicals.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Â Didn't someone here try freezing a watch in the ice box and then boiling it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not boil it







but did freeze it for a comp.









http://www.wrist-watch.info/mike/b&w.jpg

MiKE


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

TRY AGAIN


----------

